# Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?



## DerHannoveraner (24. Mai 2004)

Huhu wie mein name schon sagt komme ich nicht von der küste und würde mich über ein paar tips freuen, lohnt es sich überhaupt dort zu fischen ? 
und wo is der nächste angelladen  
oder vieleicht is ja auch jemand um pfingsten rum dort in der nähe und kann mir vorort ein paar tips und tricks verraten würde mich über infos sehr freuen 
mfg aus hannover


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Hallo und herzlich willkjommen im AB. 
Wo genau liegt denn der Ort wo du hin möchtest.


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

moin moin !

ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass du das behrensdorf in der hohwachter bucht meinst zwischen heiligenhafen und zur kieler bucht hoch. wenn ja, dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß, denn das ist eine der besten ecken zum brandunsangeln die es gibt. hier kommst du mit geringer wurfweite auf eine gute tiefe von teilweise 6-7m !!! die dorsche sind noch da. habe letzte woche vom boot aus dorsche ohne ende gefangen.

berichte mal wie es war !

gruß agalatze:m


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Auch von mir ein moin,moin.#h 
Wenn es *das* Behrensdorf ist, östlich von Todendorf ( Schießgebiet ), dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen. Sollte es dort nicht so gut laufen befindet sich ca. 4 Kilometer weiter in Lippe am Yachthafen eine schöne Strecke. Dort ca. 100 bis 200 Meter von der Hafeneinfahrt nach links ist ein hervorragender Strandabschnitt mit gemischtem Grund. Auch ein gutes Mefo Revier. #6
 Ich glaube in Lütjenburg gibt es einen kleinen Angelladen, der nächste müßte dann in Howacht sein.
Gruß Torskfisk

_4 Tage bis zum Angeln in L ( MS Antares):z :z _
_35 Tage bis zum Angeln in XXXL ( Gelbes Riff)#v #v #v #v #v #v _


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Das hört sich ja interessant an. In der Ecke war ich überhaupt noch nie zum fischen.


----------



## DerHannoveraner (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

huhu das ist genau die ecke  nähe howacht ,und das mit der geringen wurfweite is auch klasse da ich als maximales gerät 3x 2,5lbs ruten habe ;( aber vieleicht bekomme ich noch von einem freund die hi power brandungsstöcke (ich hoffe) 
aber was ist denn als montage zu empfehlen ? welche perlen ect ich hab ja wie gesagt keinen plan am besten wäre es wenn jemand ein pic machen könnte und es mir per mail schickt das wäre echt super klasse :m :m DKAR_godfather@web.de 
ich kann es kaum erwarten habe eine ferienwohnung 600m vom strand weg 
#: #: 
axo mit wievielen ruten darf ich da überhauptfischen 2 oder ?


----------



## Agalatze (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

moin meeresangler schwerin !
die ecke ist relativ unbekannt, aber wirklich eine super stelle !!! zum glück ist es noch nicht so überlaufen da. dort sind wahnsinns dorschfänge drinnen. sogar größen bis 80 cm wenn man glück hat.
immer einen versuch wert.
gruß agalatze


----------



## DerHannoveraner (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

axo kann man da auch blinkern oder lohnt das nicht ? hätte mal bock meine watthose zu testen ^^


----------



## Agalatze (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

hallo nach hannover nochmal !

mit den montagen ist nicht egal, aber hier werden dir mit sicherheit 10 verschiedene leute alle ne andere antwort geben.  was aber fakt ist, ist dass zu viele perlen die fische eher abschrecken und nicht locken. nehme montagen mit einer bzw. max. zwei perlen. rot und gelb läuft immer ! orange ist auch gut.

dann nimmst du welche zum einhaken,die beim wurf sozusagen eingehängt werden und beim auftreffen auf dem wasser auseinander gehen. damit hast du nämlich wesentlich mehr wurfweite wegen des geringeren luftwiderstandes.

nun mal überlegen ob ich noch was vergessen habe..... #q 

ach ja und ganz vorsichtig mit deinen ruten und den schweren bleien


----------



## Agalatze (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

na logisch ! sofort einpacken die hose !!!
wann willst denn überhaupt genau los ?
die hornhechte sind nämlich noch da und werden dir vom ufer einen guten kampf liefern.
also spinnrute und meerforellen bzw hornhechtblinker nicht vergessen. und abends auch ruhig auf dorsch probieren. das bringt ein wahnsinns spaß


----------



## DerHannoveraner (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

also vorraussichtlich werde ich freitag abend ankommen und (bis mo mittag) 
freitag werde ich dann gleich das blinkern antesten da ich sicher keine würmer mehr bekomme ( oder meine frau auf die barrikaden klettert wenn ich mich gleich ums angeln kümmer) wie is das eigendlich würmer muss man bestellen ? so kenne ich das nämlich wenn ja brauche ich unbedingt eine tele nr  

ohhhh man ich freu mich so  :z :z :z


----------



## Agalatze (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

also vor wettkämpfen sollte man bestellen wenn man welche haben möchte, aber jetzt sind keine wettkämpfe mehr. hier oben kenne ich keinen laden bei dem du wattis vorbestellen mußt zu dieser zeit. in heiligenhafen bei baltic findest du immer welche. direkt im hafen ist das. sonst kenne ich keine angelläden da auf der ecke außer in neustadt bei kalle.


----------



## McKay (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Moin,
Der Strand in Behrensdorf  ist jetzt bei wachsendem Kraut sehr hängerträchtig,wobei es richtung osten immer schlimmer wird.Der westlich Strandabschnitt ist flacher und nicht so stark verkrautet.Ich würde an diesem 
Strand mit einer Einzelhakenmontage fischen.Am besten mit dem "Klapp-um-Vorfach".Die Perlen würde ich nicht zu klein wählen,da zur Zeit recht viele Krebse unterwegs sind.
Richtung osten,am Grenzzaun zum Schießgebiet Todendorf  ist eine begehrte Stelle zum Meerforellenfischen.
Zwischen Behrensdorf und Hohwacht liegt der kleine Hafen "Lippe",dort links 
neben der Mohle ist auch noch ein guter Platz zum Brandungsfischen.
Ansonsten ist der ganze Strandabschnitt in Hohwacht vom großen Parkplatz in Richtung Steilküste top zum Brandungsangeln.Wattwürmer bekommst du im Brandungsangelshop in Lütjenburg,am Zob neben Sky.Musst du allerdings vorbestellen unter Tel: 0177-7248398
Vel Spaß und Petri Heil
Marcus


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Moin,
Wattwürmer würde ich selber pümpern, ansonsten käuflich zu erwerben in Grebin oder Kiel, beide Orte ca. 15 km entfernt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Ups, den Brandungsangelshop in Lütjenburg kenne ich gar nicht, das wäre natürlich wesentlich dichter.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## McKay (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Moin Andreas,
Der Laden ist zwar recht klein,aber man bekommt dort das nötigste zum Angeln & Brandungsangeln.Außerdem wissen Birgit & Manner (Inhaber) wo es gerade gut läuft.Samstags ist meisstens Manner im Laden,der kennt die Strände hier und auf Fehmarn wie seine Westentasche und gibt seinen
Kunden gerne Tipps.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info Marcus!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Hallo<DerHannoveraner > - Wünsche dir viel spass!
Der Angelladen in Lütjenburg ist bei'm ZOB (Parkplatz).
Ansonsten wären noch Köder und Gerät in Raisdorf(Gewerbegebiet) im Zooladen zu bekommen.-Aber,wenn's Eilt,fahre da ohne Frauchen hin!- Es gibt da soooooo viele Geschäfte.......*ggg*!


----------



## DerHannoveraner (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

so habe 2 einfache brandungsruten bekommen , so dann mal noch ein paar nervige fragen  30er monofile + schlagschnur reicht doch zum brandungsangeln aus ?
zum blinkern dachte ich so an 25er kann ich endlich mal meine hi power seatrout ausprobieren , 
und besten dank für die ganzen tips im vorraus ich werde mir das noch alles ausdrucken


----------



## detlefb (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

@ DerHannoveraner,
das klingt gut, die Schlagschnur sollte je nach Bleigewicht 60er oder mehr sein.
Mono in 25er für's Spinnfischen reicht wohl auch. Persönlich fische ich mit geflochtener "12-15er Fireline", aber das ist wirklich Geschmackssache.
So im moment plane ich auch nen Ausflug an die Küste, wenn du magst schick mir doch deine Mobil per PN dann könnte man sich evt. treffen #6


----------



## Agalatze (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

das hört sich doch alles klasse an hannoveraner !
aber die monofile ist viel zu dünn. beim ersten wurf knallt dir die weg !
die sollte schon wie ober gesagt 60er sein. ich fische auch fireline und dazu noch ne 30er keule.
viel erfolg


----------



## DerHannoveraner (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

danke für die zahlreichen tips ich fahre in 30 min los ich werd mich überraschen lassen werde mit dem blinkern heute abend beginnen  also mfg hanno und @detlefb vieleicht rufts du mich sa einfach an die nr habe ich dir ja rübergemailt  

PETRI !!!


----------



## Agalatze (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

wir erwarten alle sehsüchtig deinen bericht wenn du wieder da bist  :z 

bis denne gruß agalatze#6


----------



## Manner (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Danke Marco,es ist für die Angler ja einfacher sich die Wattis vor Ort zu holen,wenn man weiss wo.
Gruss Manner


----------



## DerHannoveraner (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

huhu ausser hornhechte habe ich nix gefangen es waren so ca 15 stk an dem ganzen wochenende , beim brandungsangeln lief es leider schlecht habe keinen angler gesehen der was in der brandung gefangen hat ich selber leider auch nicht ;( aber beim nächstenmal , aber dir hornis machen echt feuer habe mit 22er mono , und 50gr blinkerute gefischst und ich kann sagen es macht echt massig fun vorallen wenn sie vor der nase noch aus dem wasserschiessen !


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

na das ist doch dann immerhin schonmal ein wenig spaß gewesen.
und nächstes mal klappt das bestimmt auch in der brandung mit ein paar schönen fischen. gruß agalatze


----------



## Dorschalex (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in behrensdorf ?*

Wenn du das nächste mal fährst hab ich noch nen guten tipp: der brandungsangel shop hat ja nich immer wattis und man muss sie bestellen (wie du bestimm bemerkt hast), deshalb ruf lieber unter der nummer 04383/442 an. Der Mann heißt dort Egon Kock und wohnt in Grebin. Er hat immer wattis!!! Ich kauf sie dort auch immer, weil ich ja _in _Behrensdorf wohne!!  Ich kann die wattis nur empfehlen!


----------

